# Quilling and snuffling?



## ArJay (Mar 15, 2011)

I just realized my hedgie is quilling. I don't think its been going on for long since he just started being huffy for only the last 2 nights.I see his quills in his cage now as i just switched to fleece. 

He makes these weird snuffling noises at me when i touch him or move the shirt he sleeps in. He's not really angry because he doesn't ball up. He just raises his quills a bit and makes sounds like he's suffering/sad/uncomfortable. Is it normal for them to make noises like this when quilling? He's been eating normal and everything but he wont touch his mealworms now which i also thought was sort of odd. He just sounds like he's in pain and i feel so bad for him.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Snuffling is more of a squeaking/sniffly (?) sound that they make when they are exploring.

He may be huffing/hissing at you if he's raising his quills. Kashi sometimes hisses (it sounds a bit like a "chhhhhhhchchchchhh" but I don't let it scare me and keep handling him. He does it a lot less now. I think he's realized I won't leave him alone just because he makes a big fuss :lol:


----------



## ArJay (Mar 15, 2011)

When he gets mad like that he makes a sound like a rattle snake. It''s very distinct. I thought it was so strange the first time i heard it lol. They replicate a lot of sounds from different animals. When he sleeps he makes the same noise sometimes like he's snoring. He doesn't raise his quills to me completely and he lets me touch him without getting anymore upset.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

ArJay said:


> When he gets mad like that he makes a sound like a rattle snake. It''s very distinct. I thought it was so strange the first time i heard it lol. They replicate a lot of sounds from different animals. When he sleeps he makes the same noise sometimes like he's snoring. He doesn't raise his quills to me completely and he lets me touch him without getting anymore upset.


Yeah that rattlesnake sound is what I meant by "chhhchchchh" :lol:

But yeah, he may just be being a big grump because he's quilling :lol: Kashi became a biter during that time, but he's past it now


----------



## ArJay (Mar 15, 2011)

He's out exploring now and he's making the same noise. It's strange because he didn't do it when i had him for the first week.


----------

